
Solutions. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/solutions/
======
phil
You have to be careful with that word, though. I know it sets off my bullshit
detector. When I see a Solutions section on a company's website I think, "oh
no, they're not going to tell me what they're selling, instead they're going
to hand wave and try to tell me about myself."

------
wccrawford
"It’s a lot like an English essay. You start with a prompt, and then you talk
about the prompt for a few pages and at the end of it all you write your
conclusion and you realize that the entire essay has nothing to do with the
prompt."

I have never had this happen.

I've also never written any software that didn't target a need or want.

Apparently some people do get side-tracked and try to write something that's
cool instead of something that's useful and wanted, but I really don't think
that's the majority. I think the majority set out to solve a particular
problem, do so, and then find out whether people are willing to pay for the
solution.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> "It’s a lot like an English essay. You start with a prompt, and then you
> talk about the prompt for a few pages and at the end of it all you wrqite
> your conclusion and you realize that the entire essay has nothing to do with
> the prompt."

> I have never had this happen.

Me neither, but it's because when I was writing school "essays" I had the
conclusion in my head from the very beginning and I navigated it to a
predetermined goal. It works for school tasks, but it's really missing the
point of an essay (as pg nicely wrote about in
<http://paulgraham.com/essay.html>).

~~~
wccrawford
Sounds like about 2/3 of the posts I write for the web. It's the 2/3 that I
close the window instead of hitting 'submit' on. :) I end up feeling better
about clearing my mind of something, but I don't inflict my rambling useless
nonsense on anyone else.

The other 1/3 actually have a point and I do hit 'submit' on those.

Thanks for that link. It definitely clears up what he was talking about. PG is
correct that they never taught that in my school. I think they should have.

------
TeMPOraL
I agree wholeheartedly. I'm always happy when I see people who care about the
value they provide, and not only about the money they get. For those people
I'm happily overgenerous with my money and time.

